# San Diego Memorial Ride



## DarkCarc (Sep 9, 2005)

On the news this morning I caught thought I heard something about a memorial ride scheduled for Sunday (9-11) and something about Keary Villa Rd. I assume its for the Marine that was struck by a car a couple of weeks ago.Can anyone give info?


----------

